# Easter Photos



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It has been a while since I posted any pictures. Here are some from our lovely Easter Sunday.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You have such a nice pack there. You just don't see many collies around here but I saw one in a gals car driving down the street yesterday. It had it's head out the drivers window standing in the back seat of the car, very cute.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and they are wonderful dogs, too.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I bet people stop and stare when you go out! I know I would. They are incrediby beautiful.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Very pretty pups! Unfortunately the rough collies I get for grooming are matted to the bone since apparently "brush" is a foreign language. I'd fall over if I ever saw one this nice walk in!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are sweet FlashyFawn - it is very sad as they are not that difficult to at least keep up with. If you are ever this way you are welcome to groom them. LOL They were not brushed out for a few days in these pictures - when the sun shines I just run for a camera.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh wow re the face on your boy!!!!! What beautiful markings.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Liz said:


> You are sweet FlashyFawn - it is very sad as they are not that difficult to at least keep up with. If you are ever this way you are welcome to groom them. LOL They were not brushed out for a few days in these pictures - when the sun shines I just run for a camera.


LOL! It IS sad! We had one recently who ended up being taken down with a #7 blade all over, so basically naked. There was no saving it. She hadn't been groomed at all in a year (even by the owner) and it wasn't pretty, but she was SO much happier with all the mats off. Most of them end up being clipped down to about 2" all over and that seems to be a compromise.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Oh wow re the face on your boy!!!!! What beautiful markings.


all i can say is liz breeds magnificent pups.....with the help of willow, Levi Jacob's mommy.

he is as sweet on the inside as he is on the outside. i love him. 

thank you for the kind words.....he is everything i dreamed about.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

flashyfawn said:


> Very pretty pups! Unfortunately the rough collies I get for grooming are matted to the bone since apparently "brush" is a foreign language. I'd fall over if I ever saw one this nice walk in!


originally, i was 'supposed' to get a smooth collie, but i dreamed about the boy you see in Liz' and my pics.....

his fur hasn't fully come in yet, but he is brushed daily, so that i get into the habit and it helps my hands maintain.

it is a shame that matting of any kind happens and that you have to deal with it. 

it can be so hurtful to the dog, that, shaving them down is the only alternative. i am sad that you have to deal with this.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

They're all so pretty!!!
Is the short haired a collie mix or is he(or she) just shaved? I love the stink eye in the 1st picture xD


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is my Smooth Collie - collies come in two coat lengths/textures. Smooth - the short coat like the tri color girl and rough-the long coat everyone else has. The smooth one are so easy to maintain I don't know why they are not more in demand. I am hoping the next pup I keep will be a smooth.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

aww they are beautiful!


----------

